# Need a new MAF meter?



## insaneses (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello,

My girlfriend was driving my '07 2.5 Altima and said the car stalled while driving it and wouldn't start back up.

The dealer wants $900.00 to install a new MAF meter.

I just wanted to check here before I get screwed. Does this sound right? Can it be cleaned? Is that too much?


Thanks!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you done a search on the topic of cleaning MAF sensors? Can it be done? Yes... Would I do it? No... Have you done a search on the price of a new MAF sensor? Do you own basic tools? Can you use them? Can you subtract the price of that new MAF sensor and the ability to use basic tools from the dealers $900 estimate? Do you have a check engine (or SES) light? Have you pulled the codes? Did you post those codes along with a description of your malfunction? Is your car blue? Those blue cars cause issues with lots of people. Can you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

insaneses said:


> Hello,
> 
> My girlfriend was driving my '07 2.5 Altima and said the car stalled while driving it and wouldn't start back up.
> 
> ...


Insaneses,

That is a ridiculous price to replace the MAF meter!  The Mass Air Flow sensor itself has a MSRP of $561.50 so I cannot see why the stealership is charging nearly $400 for labour on a relatively easy mechanical job. Here's what I would do if I were you: buy the MAF from an online site (nissanpartszone.com sells the same OEM part for $481.90) and perform the job yourself because it's muy simple. Here is the procedure for replacing the MAF in your '07 Altima:

1) Unplug the connector.

2) Remove the screws to remove the sensor.

3) During installation, make sure the sensor seats firmly in the housing.










Ta-da! It's truly that straight-forward my man


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

insaneses said:


> Hello,
> 
> My girlfriend was driving my '07 2.5 Altima and said the car stalled while driving it and wouldn't start back up.
> 
> ...


Has the break switch been looked at? If the brake lights don't come on when depressed, the switch will have to be replaced.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

NPath said:


> Has the break switch been looked at? If the brake lights don't come on when depressed, the switch will have to be replaced.


Brake switch?
For a MAF problem?
WTF?


----------

